# Is this normal ? betta question



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have 3 betas and 2 seem ok and at night hide in the plants and are healthy swimming when lights are on ....but 1 seems to hang out near the bottom (kinda like depressed)
she has moved the the gravel and seems to want to stay on the bare bottom while the other female seems to not do this .
Im guessing she isnt happy ...what can i do to change this behaviour?
These are my first betta ....
they are in their own 2.5 gl tanks with eclipse filter and bio wheel ,florite gravel and plants floating on top .
I wanted to put more stuff in but the move would have stressed them so i have left the tanks .... and when i do a w/c I shall fix them up !!
Thanks


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

hrm, yeah water changes should help. are the water params all in order? my betta undertook this rather odd behaviour, and when i returned from a weekend away he was dead. any discolouration? is he eating? how long's he been in his tank?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Kaon is doing that, actually he's scratching. I dropped some anti-parasite med in with him.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

water prams are perfect ...
is prazi ok ? what meds did you use?
I have prazi ...cant make it to store im sick .
She has been doing this 2 days ....
thanks
the other 2 have exactly the same prams and tank .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I put prazi in and she is fine !!!! thanks for the advice!!!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

If you mean the gold dragon Doreen she has always been that way. Very timid and hides a lot. She's probally also a little freaked out going from a room with virtually no traffic to a room where there are constantly people moving around and other animals. I had her in a 10 gallon with tons of plants to hide and the side of the tank had a piece of paper taped to the side so she couldn't see the other betta's. Seeing the other fish may also be adding to her nervousness.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well thats nice to know .... maybe I will upgrade them in the future !


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

With weekly water changes the tanks you have them will be just fine.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yep just going to get the water ready tonight ...when do i replace the leaves and do i put more that black water stuff in ??
thanks 
Im thinking she might need a bed to lay on lol 
Im sure we have a few kicking around!!!! julies toys lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I used the jungle...medicine stuff for parasites and that worked on Kaon. He's back to skulking in corner, his domain, I do believe. But the two young platy fins were clamped as well, and now they aren't.

Can I see pics of the gold dragon?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK .....Now i know what they are lol
the 1 female is a gold dragon ....what are the other 2 ....the male is a golden dragon too right ....

yes I shall get picture asap , the tank is not good for pictures .

I am following your breeding thread and trying to learn more so I can breed mine too


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Kaon is doing that, actually he's scratching. I dropped some anti-parasite med in with him.


Scratching usually indicates some sort of external parasite irritating the mucous layer or skin of the fish, so they try to scratch it off. Flukes are a common cause, and can easily be rid of with prazipro.


----------

